# check this out guys !!



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

seen this in the check out lane at lowes and had to take a pic of it. all i could say to myself was "are you f n kidding me"


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yea cuz they don't make poly to go over the walls and ceilings before the drywall or anything right.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Is that Myron Ferguson!? lol


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't wait to go into a job and have the home owner tell me "I spray foamed all the joints for you"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Don't mock the airtight assembly....it's coming soon to a home near you. 

Let's see who's laughing when you've got permanently elastic goo all over everything :yes:

Super-insulation, HRVs, heat-pumps, SIPS panels, ICFs, air-tight assemblies, etc, etc....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Don't mock the airtight assembly....it's coming soon to a home near you.
> 
> Let's see who's laughing when you've got permanently elastic goo all over everything :yes:
> 
> Super-insulation, HRVs, heat-pumps, SIPS panels, ICFs, air-tight assemblies, etc, etc....


You mean like Canadian Homes:whistling2::yes:


----------

